# [SOLVED] pppd + gprs could not determine remote IP ...

## qczek

Hello,

I cant connect via my bluetooth dongle and SE k700i. Following errors occures:

```

pec001 ppp # ./gprs-up

ATZ

OK

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"

OK

ATD*99***3#

CONNECTSerial connection established.

using channel 2

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/rfcomm0

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc8ba6951> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <accomp> <pcomp> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf11fd4c8>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <accomp> <pcomp> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf11fd4c8>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc8ba6951> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1]

sent [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 172.21.24.180> <ms-dns1 212.2.96.51> <ms-dns3 212.2.96.52>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 172.21.24.180> <ms-dns1 212.2.96.51> <ms-dns3 212.2.96.52>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2]

sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2]

rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 172.21.24.180> <ms-dns1 212.2.96.51> <ms-dns3 212.2.96.52>]

Could not determine remote IP address: defaulting to 10.64.64.64

not replacing existing default route to eth0 [192.168.1.1]

local  IP address 172.21.24.180

remote IP address 10.64.64.64

primary   DNS address 212.2.96.51

secondary DNS address 212.2.96.52

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 10361)

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 10361), status = 0x1

```

I dont know why but, ther are some problems with getting remote ip, on windows everything works ok  :Sad: 

My gprs-up script:

```

!/bin/sh

/usr/sbin/pppd /dev/rfcomm0 115200 connect "chat -V -f /etc/ppp/chat.gprs" crtscts modem -detach noccp defaultroute usepeerdns noauth ipcp-accept-remote ipcp-accept-local noipdefault debug

```

My chat.gprs:

```

'' ATZ

OK AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"

OK "ATD*99***3#"

CONNECT '

```

pleae note that, my mobile provider does not required user name and/or password.

my usb bluetooth dongle is reported by lsusb like:

```

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle

```

Thank you in advance

KrzysiekLast edited by qczek on Sat Nov 26, 2005 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxian

```
not replacing existing default route to eth0 [192.168.1.1] 
```

Disable your default route or your eth0-connection before starting dial-in!

----------

## qczek

thank you

works perfect, i was thinking that ip 10.64.64.64 is incorrect and should be different.

regards

krzysiek

----------

